# My Disk drive has stopped working?



## mikel_88 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, I have recently bought a refurbished dell optiplex gx620 with a dvd rw disk drive and everything was fine, but suddenly it wont load anything, cd's, dvd's or games, nothing.

Why is this? do i need to update my drivers? if so how do i do that and is it free? 

Please help, so confused! thanks everyone


----------



## Martyred (Aug 17, 2009)

did you check the device manager for conflicts ( right click my computer > click properties > click hardware > click device manager) if you see any yellow question marks or red exclamation points these are conflicts or unknown drivers these need to be resolved by removing or reloading drivers . cd drivers are native to win xp , as are data drivers for dvd's . does the drive show up in "my computer" if the drive does not show up there it may be a loose cable , dead drive or the driver is not being loaded properly . the best way to get the most recent drivers are from the manufacturer . check the device manager , check my computer and give further information ..


----------



## mikel_88 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok, i did tht and It says Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device.

on troubleshoot it said to uninstall and reinstall but when I did that I couldnt reinstall??  Tried going on dell downloads, every driver i tried to install failed


----------



## jennyfifi (Aug 18, 2009)

I was registered at your forum. I have printed the test message. Do not delete, please.

gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3 - Sonnerie portable MP3 est en effet un pouvoir de l'innovation technologique. Êtes-vous familier avec cette sonnerie portable?gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3


----------



## Martyred (Aug 17, 2009)

try this ( courtesy of PCHell)

1) Close all open programs 

2) Click on Start, Run, and type REGEDIT and press Enter

3) Click on the plus signs (+) next to the following folders


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
SYSTEM
CurrentControlSet
Control
Class
{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
 4) This folder is the DVD/CD-ROM Drive Class Description in the registry. Look for any of the following names in the right hand column.


UpperFilters
LowerFilters
UpperFilters.bak
LowerFilters.bak
 5) If any of the above keys shown in step 4 are listed, right-click on them and choose Delete

6) After deleting the keys, close the Registry Editor

7) Reboot your computer

8) Open My Computer and check to see if your CD or DVD drives have returned. You may also want to open Device Manager and verify that the yellow exclamation and error code on the CD or DVD drive is gone.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

mikel_88 said:


> ...said to uninstall and reinstall but when I did that I couldnt reinstall??  Tried going on dell downloads, every driver i tried to install failed


How did you try to reinstall? Uninstall it, then reboot the computer and windows will reinstall automaticly. If that fails and if the suggestions provided by Martyred don't work, then it could be time to replace the burner.


----------

